# DT 240s Front Bearing Replacement Woes



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

The axle won't come out.

I have a set of Bontrager Race X Lite Aero Carbon wheels (pictures included below). The hubs are made after DT swiss, and the rear hub has a star ratchet a la the 240s hubs. The front also appears to be a 240s from the way the hub caps install / uninstall.

Per the DT instructions, the Front Wheel disassembly instructions are:


1) Clamp wheel in axle holder
2) Pull the wheel (to remove end caps)
3) Tap axle out using synthetic hammer (I have a 1 lb rubber mallet)
etc.

As you can see in the pictures, I've got the end caps off. I don't have the expensive bearing swap kit, so I'm using a 1/4->1/2 inch adapter on a ratchet extension as my driving device. Holding the wheel in my lap with my knees close to the hub, because I don't have a vice -- axle won't budge.

Suggestions? Ideas?

http://picasaweb.google.com/zachriggle/240sHubs


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Find a hole*



zriggle said:


> Holding the wheel in my lap with my knees close to the hub, because I don't have a vice -- axle won't budge.


The problem is that your body is so soft, it is absorbing the energy of the hammer blows. You need to find something hard to brace your wheel/hub against. Something as simple as the space between the boards in a deck will work (axle pointing down into the gap).


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> ... your body is so soft ...


woah there!

Just kidding, thanks for the advice. Will have to figure something out since I don't have an appropriate deck -- and if the axle falls through I've gotta explain to my under-neighbors why I need to check out their deck!


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

That did the trick. Buttery smooth, thanks!


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

zriggle said:


> The axle won't come out.
> 
> I have a set of Bontrager Race X Lite Aero Carbon wheels (pictures included below). The hubs are made after DT swiss, and the rear hub has a star ratchet a la the 240s hubs. The front also appears to be a 240s from the way the hub caps install / uninstall.
> 
> ...


I have a front DT-Swiss 240s hub and would like to work on the bearings/replace, but ca't figure how to get caps off and not damage them. Went to DT-Swiss site and can't get info to come up.
Thanks.

john


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

jmlapoint said:


> I have a front DT-Swiss 240s hub and would like to work on the bearings/replace, but ca't figure how to get caps off and not damage them. Went to DT-Swiss site and can't get info to come up.
> Thanks.
> 
> john


DTs instructions are to put it in a vice and pull the wheel.

I just used pliers.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

zriggle said:


> DTs instructions are to put it in a vice and pull the wheel.
> 
> I just used pliers.


Thanks. 
That kinda scares me because I don't want to scratch or damage the Caps.

john


----------

